# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 I am facing problems during QTP recording

## Geek_Guest

Hi all,

I am facing problems during QTP recording. In the application there is top-level menu list which displays drop down menu. But the drop down is displayed even if the cursor is held over the menu title. This is creating problem while recording. As without clicking, QTP is not recording the event. PLease help me with this.

Also sometimes when I record on this web-based application, QTP is not recording anything. really-nothing. what could be the problem> Java add-ins are installed. everything is in order. still??

Regards,
Saurabh

*Question asked by visitor Saurabh*

----------


## QAinNV

> Hi all,
> 
> Also sometimes when I record on this web-based application, QTP is not recording anything. really-nothing. what could be the problem> Java add-ins are installed. everything is in order. still??
> 
> *Question asked by visitor Saurabh*


I have this same issue.  I will go through and record on a screen, all of the JavaScript drop down menus record just fine.  Then I go through again to re-record it (for whatever multitude of reasons), and QTP doesn't record anything!  Whether its JavaScript or standard fields.

Also it seems to crash an inordinate number of times per day for an industry leading application.

Has anyone else seen these issues?

Mike

----------


## douglas42

Try use some help from professional web developers

----------

